
Why I won't reenlist as a Yale alumni interviewer - 001sky
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-1011-orlin-yale-alumni-interviews-20151011-story.html
======
11thEarlOfMar
Just went through the whole application process with my daughter. It was
horrible. It's a mess. It's sinister in the way it affected our family.

Pursuing a university degree should start with an exploration of: \- "What am
I good at, really?" \- "What do I love, really?" \- "What matters to me,
really?"

But what we saw all through high school was simply: \- "What can I do today
that will improve my chances of getting into Harvard?"

Humans are prone to wanting the wrong things, and especially so when
misperceptions lead us to believe they are the right things. I don't know how
to ultimately fix the college-chasing-helicopter-parenting-test-prepping-
personality-skewing of today's admissions process, but I've started by
reinforcing to my younger daughter that what matters is her, not the the
university she goes to.

